# Breeding and bloat.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is probably in the wrong section so it someone feels the need to move it I totally understand,









Anyway, my questions are:

1. Would you buy a puppy that was by a male that has bloated? (If not why not.)

2. If yes to the above, would you buy a pup as a potential breeding dog from the above sire? (Or if you already had said pup and the sire bloated AFTER you bought the pup, would that change your plans for the pup?) {By "potential breeding dog" I of course mean if the pup turns out to everything you want it to be health and temp wise when it matures.}

3. If you had a male that had successfull bloat surgery, would you continue to breed him?

4. If yes to #3, would you inform potential puppy buyers that the sire had bloated in the past?

5. In your opinion, it is "unethical" to NOT inform puppy buyers that the sire of your puppies has bloated in the past? 

6. If you knew someone that was thinking about getting a puppy by a male that has bloated in the past, and the breeder did NOT inform said person, do you feel you should tell them yourself?


I don't know if it makes any difference or not, but in the above case, you KNOW that the above stud dog owner has had 2 males bloat within the past year. 

FYI (for those that don't already know), I do not, nor do I ever plan on breeding, so this is not something that effects me or my dogs. Nor am I thinking of getting another puppy.









And I would really appreciate it if I wasn't asked who I am talking about because I won't say.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The only question I can personally answer is #6.I would want that person to know the history so they can make an informed decision on buying a pup.I would want to know any info someone had on any pup or dog I had.Just my opinion.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

1 - No.
2 - NO WAY
3 - No
4 - If a dog in my program had bloated after producing a litter or so, I'd 
5 - Yes
6 - Yes

All of this is with the understanding that bloat has many factors, but this is still something high on my avoidance list. 



> Quote:I don't know if it makes any difference or not, but in the above case, you KNOW that the above stud dog owner has had 2 males bloat within the past year.












Wonder if they visit this board...

ETA: I do not breed, these are just my opinions.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

there are so many unknowns in regard to bloat; but, there is some indication that there may be a genetic issue involved; given that, no i would not purchase a dog that i knew had a hx of bloat in his background; i don't think that an ethical and reputable breeder would or should breed a dog w/this hx and yes, if they did i think that they are responsible to tell prospective buyers; unfortunately there are people out there who don't care and this does our breed no good

if i buy a dog, and that's rare since i'm active in rescue, i always work to find an ethical breeder who cares about his/her dogs; one good clue is whether or not they'll take the dog back in the years to come; these folks are out there and can be located

i don't breed either but i have some very strong opinions about the ethical responsibilities of breeders; most are legitimately trying to breed better dogs and most are doing a good job; but there are some who are not

i've had a dog die from bloat; it was one of the most horrific experiences of my life (and having been a cop and now an ED nurse, i've experienced some really bad things!) and i pray to God each day that i never experience bloat in my dogs ever again; i'm probably too paranoid about it but the pain of sabrina's death is still there even though a few years have passed since she bloated and died about a day and a half later; it broke my heart in a way i can't even begin to describe; she was a special needs dog in many ways but i loved her and i'm still a bit raw from that experience


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not breed a dog that bloated. I would not buy a puppy out of a dog that bloated if I knew about it. 

However, if a breeder in a future conversation, after having a puppy from that breeder health checked, titled, etc., told me that the sire of that pup died at age nine possibly from bloat, I have to look at the dog I have and make the decision. 

I have yet to have a dog bloat. 

However, one of the critters I purchased, the sire died at age nine, possibly having bloated. They left the dog in the morning fine, came back after work and the dog was dead. They did not do a necropsy. 

Do you give up on a dog that has a great temperament, titled, good/normal hips/elbows, no physical problems whatsoever, nice rich color, etc. because MAYBE his sire bloated at age nine? Maybe his sire choked to death. 

No one WANTS to produce puppies with the liklihood of bloating increased. 

I think that if you dig deep enough into your dogs you will find some questions somewhere. 

If one of the pups I produced bloated, I would not repeat the breeding. Unfortunately, by the time a dog bloats it is likely that you would not breed the parents again anyhow.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:Anyway, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Would you buy a puppy that was by a male that has bloated? (If not why not.)
> 
> ...


I bought a bitch several years ago from a top breeder of American show Lines. This kennel was known for its emphasis on health (good hips and elbows, etc.) as well as beautiful dogs. The bitch finished her championship easily and had a litter by my stuc dog. the bitch bloated and died while in whelp with her second litter. I informed the puppy buyers from her first litter, as well as her breeder -- only to be told that they were not surprised as the bitch's dam had bloated as well. I chose not to breed any of the progeny of that bitch, and have even gone so far as to inform the owners of her sister's progeny about the possibility of bloat.

So no, I would have nothing to do with the above stud dog.


----------

